# Grocery stores near Orange Lake River Island



## DaveNV (May 10, 2009)

We check into Orange Lake River Island this coming Saturday.  Are there nearby grocery stores and such?  We plan to visit Orlando Costco on Sunday to stock up, but we'll need to pick up a few supplies on Saturday evening.  We'll have a car.  Any ideas or recommendations?

Dave


----------



## jesuis1837 (May 11, 2009)

I'm going to Orange Lake next month so, like you BMW, i'm all ears! Arriving very late Saturday we will have to hit the stores sunday morning...


----------



## Nancy (May 11, 2009)

*Publix*

There is a Publix grocery store right outside the gate closest to River Island.  

Nancy


----------



## mrsstats (May 11, 2009)

In addition to the Publix, there is a super Target right across the street.  Just opened in March.  Prices are a few cents higher than Walmart.


----------



## gjw007 (May 11, 2009)

mrsstats said:


> In addition to the Publix, there is a super Target right across the street.  Just opened in March.  Prices are a few cents higher than Walmart.



In addition to Publix which is at the East Orange Lake Blvd and the Super Target across the highway (exiting Orange Lake using the East Orange Lake Blvd you just go straight across 192), you can head a few miles east on 192 until you get to 27, head north, turn right at the first light and you are now at Walmart.  It is probably 6 or 7 miles from the resort.  No as close as Publix or Super Target but it is always good to know the options.


----------



## timetraveler (May 11, 2009)

we just returned from OL.  We ended up buying at Publix, where we have shopped for years.  It had a much much better selection than the new Super Target.   I also would say the Publix prices were in line with our pricing here at home.

Plus you just can't beat the convenience.  It's just outside the gate.


----------



## gjw007 (May 11, 2009)

timetraveler said:


> we just returned from OL.  We ended up buying at Publix, where we have shopped for years.  It had a much much better selection than the new Super Target.   I also would say the Publix prices were in line with our pricing here at home.
> 
> Plus you just can't beat the convenience.  It's just outside the gate.



Publix is okay, but I find myself going to the Walmart mostly because although most grocery stores have the same items, there are different sizes sometimes found at other stores and the prices of things on sale can make a difference.  It is good to have choices.  I am heading to OLCC tonight and will be there tomorrow.


----------



## timetraveler (May 11, 2009)

ooh have a great time Gary.  We did.   The weather was awesome.  Hot but little to no humidity.  And most importantly...not a drop of rain. 

I've never been in a Walmart so I can't comment on it.  I had no idea that Walmart even sold groceries! 

We stayed in the North Village this time.  Beautiful unit...and for some odd reason....no early morning lawn maintenance.   YAY


----------



## ajsmithtx (May 11, 2009)

Vickie

Were the "Love Bugs" in the air?


----------



## timetraveler (May 12, 2009)

hey Tony!  

They appeared out of the blue a couple of days before we left.  So there were not lot's......YET......LOL


----------



## TamaraQT (May 12, 2009)

timetraveler said:


> ooh have a great time Gary. We did. The weather was awesome. Hot but little to no humidity. And most importantly...not a drop of rain.
> 
> I've never been in a Walmart so I can't comment on it. I had no idea that Walmart even sold groceries!
> 
> We stayed in the North Village this time. Beautiful unit...and for some odd reason....no early morning lawn maintenance. YAY


 

OMG!!!  There actually exists a person who has never been to Walmart!!!?????  I thought that was virtually impossible!!! I thought EVERYONE has been to Walmart at some time or another. Wow!!!! And you didn't even know they sold groceries!!!  Unbelievable!!!!  I wonder how many more people are like you out there!!!  I just find that so hysterical because I thought everyone went to Walmart!!!!  Too funny!!!


----------



## timetraveler (May 12, 2009)

TamaraQT said:


> OMG!!!  There actually exists a person who has never been to Walmart!!!?????  I thought that was virtually impossible!!! I thought EVERYONE has been to Walmart at some time or another. Wow!!!! And you didn't even know they sold groceries!!!  Unbelievable!!!!  I wonder how many more people are like you out there!!!  I just find that so hysterical because I thought everyone went to Walmart!!!!  Too funny!!!



:rofl: yeah...we are out there.  No one in my family has ever gone into one...now that I'm thinking about it.  I guess we don't understand the concept?


----------



## ajsmithtx (May 12, 2009)

timetraveler said:


> hey Tony!
> 
> They appeared out of the blue a couple of days before we left.  So there were not lot's......YET......LOL



Vickie

Thanks, we will be at OLCC during the week of 29 May.


----------



## Jamerican71 (May 13, 2009)

ajsmithtx said:


> Vickie
> 
> Were the "Love Bugs" in the air?


Are you referring to a couple OR some kind of bug?  If a bug -- what kind of bugs are these?


----------



## timetraveler (May 13, 2009)

Jamerican71 said:


> Are you referring to a couple OR some kind of bug?  If a bug -- what kind of bugs are these?



flies....little black flies that are in the mating process.  The female is larger...so she basically drags the male around at whim.  The poor guy spends his time flying backwards.:hysterical: 

They are thick in May.  Splattered all over windshields and grills.


----------



## Jamerican71 (May 13, 2009)

I did a google search and the love bugs seem kind of similar to the cicadas that came to my area (Maryland).   More of a nuisance then anything else.  I'm glad I'm going in June so I won't have to be bothered by them.


----------



## timetraveler (May 14, 2009)

Jamerican71 said:


> I did a google search and the love bugs seem kind of similar to the cicadas that came to my area (Maryland).   More of a nuisance then anything else.  I'm glad I'm going in June so I won't have to be bothered by them.



I have never been in June...so I don't know if they are still swarming then or not.


----------



## gjw007 (May 15, 2009)

I haven't seen any of the love bugs.  

I am in one of the older Golf Villas.  It has not been renovated yet.  Other than the bathroom being small, I've never understood why people didn't like these more.  It is so nice to be able to drive up to the villas and to sit outside or walk on the grass.  I miss these when I stay at River Island.  It is very peaceful at the location I'm at making a very relaxing vacation.

I've been to the new SuperTarget.   It's okay but I ran into a number of people who wanted to talk politics in the store (shoppers) - I thought the election was over. Living near the DC area, people look at you strange whenever you say hello out of the blue to somebody that you don't know whereas back home (Northern Minnesota), it was considered rude not saying hello.  It was actually kind of nice to be able to strike up conversations with me that I didn't know.


----------

